# WD EARS/EADS Load Cycle Count Bugfix



## Arrow1982 (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Vielleicht wurde das hier schonmal diskutiert, hab aber mit der Suche auf die schnelle nix gefunden.

Bug oder Feature sei mal dahingestellt. Ich finde die Funktion gut gemeint aber schlecht getrofffen, bzw nur halb fertig gedacht.

Bei WD Green Platten der EADS und EARS Serie gibt es ein tolles Stromsparfeature Namens Intellipower. Da werde die Leseköpfe nach 8 Sekunden Inaktivität in die Parkstellung gefahren und die Drehzahl leicht zurückgenommen. Wäre ansich ja nicht schlecht, es gibt jedoch jetzt das Problem, wenn z.B. eine Anwendung alle 10 Sekunden drauf zugreift, daß nach 8 Sekunden geparkt und nach weiteren 2 Sekunden wieder gestartet wird. Die Firmware sollte da etwas adaptiv arbeiten und den Cycletimer den gegebenheiten anpassen.

Da kann es schonmal vorkommen, daß man ziemlich schnell einen Haufen Load Cycles zusammenbringt. In meinem Fall durchschnittlich über 20 pro Stunde, bei Linux Userns aber auch bis zu 300. Da kann dann die Platte, welche mit 300.000 Loadcycles spezifiziert ist sehr schnell den Geist aufgeben, vorallem weil ein Gutteil der Platten vielleicht schon früher über den Jordan klackert, manche vielleicht aber auch später.

Abhilfe schafft ein Tool Namens wdidle3.exe, welches den Timer auf einen höheren Wert einstellen kann, daß es nicht mehr dauernd zu Load/Unload Situationen kommt.

Das Tool geht leider nur unter DOS. Man muss also einen USB Stick oder ne Boot CD erstellen und das Programm dann starten.

wdidle3 /r   -> checkt den aktuellen Status. Standardmäßig haben die Platten 8 Sekunden eingestellt
wdidle3 /s300   -> Stellt den Timer auf 300 Sekunden. Der höchste Wert der so eingestellt werden kann.
wdidle3 /d   -> Deaktiviert die Intellipower funktion ganz bzw. stellt den Timer auf 63 Minuten.

Bei manchen Platten kann es sein, daß entweder /s300  (oder ne andere Zahl wie man lustig ist) oder /d ggf. nicht funktionieren. Hier kann probieren angesagt sein.

Den Load Cycle Counter kann man ganz einfach mit HD Tune o.ä. Software auslesen. Ich habe den Timer auf 300 gestellt, seitdem verändert sich der Loadcycle Counter fast nichtmehr, denn bei jedem Zugriff beginnt ja der Timer neu und alle 5 Minuten greift dann doch mal was drauf zu  Lieber 5 Milliwatt mehr Stromverbrauch als ne neue Platte 1 Monat nach der Garantiezeit.

Wdidle3 findet man über Google auf der WD Seite. Wenn auch dort die EARS und EADS Platten nicht als Unterstütz stehen, so funktioniert es doch.


----------



## mattinator (30. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Info, aber dann doch vllt. besser die Platte zurückgeben solange es noch geht und gleich eine Blue oder Black kaufen.


----------



## MisterG (31. Mai 2011)

> Da kann es schonmal vorkommen, daß man ziemlich schnell einen Haufen  Load Cycles zusammenbringt. In meinem Fall durchschnittlich über 20 pro  Stunde, bei Linux Userns aber auch bis zu 300. Da kann dann die Platte,  welche mit 300.000 Loadcycles spezifiziert ist sehr schnell den Geist  aufgeben, vorallem weil ein Gutteil der Platten vielleicht schon früher  über den Jordan klackert, manche vielleicht aber auch später.



Wo steht, das sie nur bis 300k spezifiziert sind? Ich habe 4 verschiedene Greens, alle im 24h-Betrieb und bisher nicht 1 Problem gehabt. WD wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, nicht umsonst ist auch das Tool nicht per "default".

Als Beispiel habe ich hier eine Western Digital WD10EADS Caviar Green 1TB die genau 17010 Stunden also knapp 709 Tage (1,94 Jahre) im Dauerbetrieb ist. 
*
*


----------



## Arrow1982 (31. Mai 2011)

MisterG schrieb:


> Wo steht, das sie nur bis 300k spezifiziert sind?
> *
> *


 
http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/SpecSheet/ENG/2879-701229.pdf

Muss ja nicht sein, daß deine so viele Loadcycles erreicht.


----------



## radinger (5. Juni 2011)

Meine neue (und noch leere!!!) 20EARS hat nach 43 Stunden schon 10.000 LCC, also über 230 pro Stunde, und das unter Windows 7. Abstellen mit wdidle ging nicht, aber der 300 Sekunden Timer scheint jetzt zu wirken, zumindest steigt der Zähler in den letzten Minuten nicht mehr.


----------



## ploxo (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

was gibt denn HD-Tune an beim Load Cycle Count? Wie viele es insgesamt im Leben der Platte schon gegeben hat? Oder seit dem letzten Formatieren? Oder seit dem letzten Start? Blicke nicht ganz durch...kann mir das jemand erklären?

Hab dort bei meiner WD20EARS 2TB jedenfalls stehen 3576, Platte ist seit ca. 1 Monat im Betrieb
bei meiner anderen WD6400AAKS 640GB steht 1406, diese Platte ist 2,5 Jahre alt, vor 1 Monat zuletzt formatiert


----------



## ploxo (4. September 2011)

*push*


----------



## Jimini (4. September 2011)

Ups...jetzt fällt mir ein Notizzettel wieder ein...eine der Platten im Fileserver hat seit März 212551 Load Cycles angehäuft, f*ck. Morgen sollte ich mich da mal dran setzen.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: ein dickes DANKE übrigens für die Erinnerung - es wäre ärgerlich, wenn demnächst drei HDDs aussteigen würden.


----------



## Jimini (5. September 2011)

ploxo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was gibt denn HD-Tune an beim Load Cycle Count? Wie viele es insgesamt im Leben der Platte schon gegeben hat? Oder seit dem letzten Formatieren? Oder seit dem letzten Start? Blicke nicht ganz durch...kann mir das jemand erklären?
> 
> ...


 
3576 innerhalb von einem Monat _KANN_ viel sein. Als Beispiel mal die LCC-Werte von zwei Platten von mir:
1) 85 innerhalb von 3737 Betriebsstunden
2) 217072 innerhalb von 3787 Betriebsstunden
Die erste ist eine Samsung HD204UI, die zweite eine Western Digital WD20EARS.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini (5. September 2011)

Ich habe gerade mal bei WD angerufen. Der Techniker verwies mich auf WD Support / Downloads / SATA & SAS / WD RE4 , mit diesem Tool lässt sich die Zeit der Inaktivität bis zum Einparkvorgang festlegen. *Es wird aber dringend geraten, die Daten auf den betreffenden Platten zu sichern!*
Ich bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich das Tool wirklich einsetzen soll oder statt dessen die Stromsparfeatures einfach deaktiviere, da zumindest in meinem Array keine der Platten wirklich zur Ruhe kommen dürfte. 
Letztendlich soll man sich nach dem Techniker auch nicht unbedingt an den Grenzwert von 300.000 festklammern - laut ihm stellen selbst Werte in Millionenhöhe in aller Regel kein Problem dar.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ploxo (8. September 2011)

Hm ich habe gerade so viele Daten drauf da bräuchte ich erstmal ne Weile  ... v.A. sollte ja eben genau DIESE Platte als Datenplatte genutzt werden...
Nochmal der aktuelle Stand im Vergleich (Energieeinstellungen in Win7 so eingestellt dass Platte sich nie abschaltet):

*WD20EARS 2TB*
-> Stand Juni (1 Monat Betrieb): 3576
-> Stand heute September (ca. 4 Monate Betrieb): 10601
==> pro Monat also ca. 3000

*WD6400AAKS* 640GB : Zum Vergleich die Alte nicht vom Bug betroffene Platte
-> Stand 2,5 Jahre Betrieb: 1406
-> Stand 2,8 Jahre Betrieb: 1514
==> pro Monat also ca. 35

Also das ist wirklich ein drastischer Unterschied von 3000 im Monat zu 35 im Monat! Wären ca. 36000 im Jahr, dann würde  die Platte ca. 8 Jahre halten, finde ich nicht gerade lang. Und die Deaktivierung der Stromsparfeatures hat also keinerlei Unterschied gebracht oder übersehe ich da was? 

*@ Jimini:* hat der Techniker dir denn dazu geraten das Tool zu verwenden oder bringt das andere Nachteile mit sich für die Platte? (weil es ist ja offiziell eben nicht für die WD20EARS gelistet)


----------



## Jimini (8. September 2011)

ploxo schrieb:


> *@ Jimini:* hat der Techniker dir denn dazu geraten das Tool zu verwenden oder bringt das andere Nachteile mit sich für die Platte? (weil es ist ja offiziell eben nicht für die WD20EARS gelistet)


 
Scheinbar hat der Techniker sich vertan, es scheint bei meinen Platten nicht ohne Weiteres möglich zu sein, die Stromsparoptionen irgendwie zu beeinflussen (über Jumper evtl.?). Ich lasse die Platten jetzt erstmal weiterlaufen und werfe von Zeit zu Zeit einen Blick auf die SMART-Werte. Der LCC-Wert scheint jetzt auch nichts arg kritisches zu sein, zumindest ist "Value" bislang nicht gesunken.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ploxo (14. September 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat der Techniker sich vertan, es scheint bei meinen Platten nicht ohne Weiteres möglich zu sein, die Stromsparoptionen irgendwie zu beeinflussen (über Jumper evtl.?).
> 
> MfG Jimini



Hi Jimini,

heißt also, dass das Tool nicht für diese Platte (WD20EARS) anwendbar ist oder wie sieht das aus?


----------



## Jimini (14. September 2011)

ploxo schrieb:


> Hi Jimini,
> 
> heißt also, dass das Tool nicht für diese Platte (WD20EARS) anwendbar ist oder wie sieht das aus?


 
Korrekt. Das Tool erkennt die Platten zwar, kann aber nicht die entsprechenden Parameter beeinflussen. Dies wurde mir vom WD-Support nochmal bestätigt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini (9. Januar 2012)

Ich erlaube mir, den Thread nochmal hochzuholen - wie es scheint, habe ich zumindest für Linux eine Lösung gefunden. Ich habe mittels "hdparm -S 242 /dev/sdX" (X für das entsprechende Laufwerk) eingestellt, dass die Platten erst nach einer Stunde in den Standbymodus gehen - also so gut wie nie. Binnen 8 Stunden hat sich der Load-Cycle-Count-RAW-Wert jetzt um nur noch ~100 pro Platte erhöht, da müsste, wenn ich das korrekt überschlage, 10% des vorherigen Ausmaßes sein, in dem der Wert angestiegen ist.

Ich werde mir jedenfalls gut überlegen, ob die nächsten Platten für ein 24/7-System wieder von WD kommen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Arrow1982 (4. März 2012)

Gilt das Load-Cycle Problem denn noch immer? Kann ja nicht sein, daß die da nix dagegen tun, die kriegen ja sicherlich deswegen hundrttausende Platten zum Garantieumtausch geschickt.


----------



## ploxo (16. Juni 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir, den Thread nochmal hochzuholen - wie es scheint, habe ich zumindest für Linux eine Lösung gefunden. Ich habe mittels "hdparm -S 242 /dev/sdX" (X für das entsprechende Laufwerk) eingestellt, dass die Platten erst nach einer Stunde in den Standbymodus gehen - also so gut wie nie. Binnen 8 Stunden hat sich der Load-Cycle-Count-RAW-Wert jetzt um nur noch ~100 pro Platte erhöht, da müsste, wenn ich das korrekt überschlage, 10% des vorherigen Ausmaßes sein, in dem der Wert angestiegen ist.
> 
> Ich werde mir jedenfalls gut überlegen, ob die nächsten Platten für ein 24/7-System wieder von WD kommen.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Hallo!

Ich grabe den Thread auch nochmal aus!
Stand heute:
*WD20EARS 2TB*
-> Stand Juni 2011 (1 Monat Betrieb): 3576
-> Stand September 2011 (ca. 4 Monate Betrieb): 10601
-> Stand Juni 2012 (ca. 1 Jahr Betrieb) : 33478
*WD6400AAKS* 640GB : Zum Vergleich die Alte nicht vom Bug betroffene Platte
-> Stand 2,5 Jahre Betrieb: 1406
-> Stand 2,8 Jahre Betrieb: 1514
-> Stand 3,5 Jahre Betrieb: 1760

Vielleicht noch nicht dramatisch, aber mich würde dennoch interessieren ob es auch für Windows (bzw. Windows 7) irgendeine Lösung inzwischen gibt!? Es ist schließlich viel viel mehr als bei meiner "nicht betroffenen" Platte.

Viele Grüße
ploxo


----------



## Poempel (16. Juni 2012)

Meine WD10EADS 1TB hat nach über 2 Jahren nur 1317... Also ich habe den Bug anscheinend nicht


----------



## Empman (16. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe 2x WD20EARX 2TB in einem Synology DS212 NAS-System seit 1. Februar 2012.

Die 1. Platte habe ich seit Beginn drin, die 2. Platte seit 23. März.

Platte 1 hat: 4525
Platte 2 hat: 1356


----------



## nullskillz (25. Juli 2012)

hier mal meine werte 

*WDC WD15EADS-00P*
   9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   069   069   000    Old_age   Always       -       *23172*    (~966 Tage)
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       *670145*

*WDC WD20EARS-00S*
   9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   077   077   000    Old_age   Always       -       *16791*    (~700 Tage)
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   128   128   000    Old_age   Always       -       *216928*

Beide Platten in einem 24/7 Ubuntu 10.04LTS Server.


----------

